# [SOLVED] Hp Probook 6550b problems



## juvyvsjyd (Jun 22, 2012)

I am working on a hp probook 6550b. What happened was that the system would not boot. As soon as it would get to the starting windows screen that's where it would stop at. So i did a reinstallation of the OS which is windows 7. After i did that the computer worked for a couple of days and went out again. When i did the hard drive test it passed so what is the next procedure for me to do? Should i switch hard drives?


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Hp Probook 6550b problems*

Is it doing the same thing as it was doing before you re installed the OS?

Aareleb.


----------



## juvyvsjyd (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Hp Probook 6550b problems*

yes it is.


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Hp Probook 6550b problems*

Did you make sure all drivers are updated? Make sure your computer is not over heating clean CPU fan vents with caned air and make sure your using it on a flat surface. You can check system temps with CPUID you can get it here ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/hwmonitor-pro/hwmonitor-pro_1.13-setup-en.exe.

If none of this works follow this http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html .

Aareleb.


----------



## juvyvsjyd (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Hp Probook 6550b problems*

Everything was updated. The computer is not overheating or anything like that i did the procedures of cleaning it out. Quick question about the blue screen of death. Should i still follow the procedure of that even tho i'm not receiving a blue screen at all?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Hp Probook 6550b problems*

Test your RAM. Any particular software installed in addition to your fresh install?


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Hp Probook 6550b problems*

There is a *finger-print reader* in the palm rest, perhaps you need to use your finger to boot up?

Check that the HDD is the first boot device in BIOS a re install usually mens that the DVD drive is set to first boot.

Also, check and make sure there is not a disk in the dvd drive tray.

The video is only 512mb so check to make sure you got more than 4gb (8gb max) to asisst with boot up to Windows 7 x64 OS.


----------



## juvyvsjyd (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Hp Probook 6550b problems*

Thanks guys for the input. I was right it was the hard drive i did the hard drive test and it failed. So i just replaced the hard drive and reloaded the system works like brand new


----------

